# Portugal on her knees,



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

I know the forum does not like opinion that is self indulgent, But I would like all to think back, Why did we move here??? Better weather,?? Cost of Living,?? Or living the Dream??. Remember the odd day in the shopping queue you have 9 items in a 8 item isle , your hedge is over hanging my space, why are you looking at my child that way, your car is better than mine.
I have very rarely seen a Rolls Royce , seen a child smacked in the streets, 
everone says good morning, smiles with the passion as if they know you, the sun shines like the people, even if you had a Rolls Royce, my neighbours would help you push it to get it started, if this is not a reason to stay in this wonderful country then please do tell, kind words spoken only


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Algarve said:


> I know the forum does not like opinion that is self indulgent, But I would like all to think back, Why did we move here??? Better weather,?? Cost of Living,?? Or living the Dream??. Remember the odd day in the shopping queue you have 9 items in a 8 item isle , your hedge is over hanging my space, why are you looking at my child that way, your car is better than mine.
> I have very rarely seen a Rolls Royce , seen a child smacked in the streets,
> everone says good morning, smiles with the passion as if they know you, the sun shines like the people, even if you had a Rolls Royce, my neighbours would help you push it to get it started, if this is not a reason to stay in this wonderful country then please do tell, kind words spoken only


So we are a country full of hedge growing, want to be Rolls Royce owners, child lurking smackers and shop queuing criminals what a load of tosh.:nono::nono:


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*When you move to Portugal,*



mrforja said:


> So we are a country full of hedge growing, want to be Rolls Royce owners, child lurking smackers and shop queuing criminals what a load of tosh.:nono::nono:


when you move to Portugal, you will feel the warmth given from the people and every one says hello good morning, No we dont plant 12 foot hedges, never said anything about Criminals, thats your quote, when was the last time you see a teenager shake hands , everyday in Portugal I see it, Family values, Traditions, and Manners, this is why I love the country, not getting into a slagging match, if a Moderator is at hand can you please remove this thread as it looks like it will just cause trouble, many thanks, and Happy Easter


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

[QUOTE When was the last time you see a teenager shake hands , everyday in Portugal I see it, Family values, Traditions, and Manners, this is why I love the country,[/QUOTE]

Hi Algarve 

I disagree about taking the post down. The comments above are how i have found my time in Central Portugal. 

I waited at the station in Coimbra to get the train to Serpins. At my side where to young lads 14/15 years of age, as the train doors opened the stood back so that i could get on the train. Now that is respect i am 62 years of age the where only youngsters yet i was allowed to get on the train before them. 

Leave the post and the Mods will take care of those who would wish to cause trouble. Or maybe move the Post to the Lounge as this is a members only place.

Peter.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

mrforja said:


> So we are a country full of hedge growing, want to be Rolls Royce owners, child lurking smackers and shop queuing criminals what a load of tosh.:nono::nono:


You hit the nail on the head mrforja:clap2:


----------

